# Happy Birthday Gigi



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy 3rd Birthday to my Sweet Sweet Gigi









:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday you Sweet Adorable Baby!!!
:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## AndreaA (Oct 21, 2009)

Aw my pups name Gigi too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SWEET GIGI :cheer: You're as cute as ever. Hope you enjoy your special day


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Why are your babies so cute!!!??? They really do look like perpetual puppies!!! 
Happy Birthday lil one!

Lots of licks,
...Kaotang & Dawn


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, how sweet and adoable is she!!!!!:wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gigi you look too cute :tender:

Happy Birthday!

:happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday tiny beauty!!!!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor

She is just too darned cute for words. I just adore her!!! Oh, and I love her party outfit.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Aww shucks everyone, but it is not my birthday. Oh, Gigi the Malt! LOL! Lynda, I could die looking at that pic! Give her a smooch from me. 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY G!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

arty:arty: Happy Birthday beautiful Gigi!!!! arty:arty:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So Adorable!!!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Happy birthday, darling Gigi! You are too cute for words in your birthday hat!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

happy birthday beautiful girl!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gigi!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh you are adorable!:wub::wub::wub:

Happy Birthday Gigi!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 161954


Happy Birthday cuty pie. :wub: Isn't she smaller than Charlie ? Charlie is 7 lbs.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww!!! That picture made my day, Lynda! Gigi is just so adorable!! Happy Birthday, sweet girl! I know your mommy will spoil you lots and make sure you have a fabulous day.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday pretty girl:flowers: you certainly are beautifularty::Flowers 2::Sooo cute::celebrate - firewor


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Gigi. What an adorable picture!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Agggghhhhh! she is painfully cute. Happy Birthday Gigi :cheer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Gigi!:chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Lynda, Gigi is perfect, she's just adorable:smootch::tender:


:wub:HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRECIOUS GIGI:wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Gigi you are so precious, happy birthday sweetie and many more to come!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:tender:Happy 3rd Birthday to adorable Gigi!:tender:

Lynda ... GiGi is such a little doll! :wub::wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy, Happy Birthday!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynda, your pups are all too precious! 

Happy Birthday Ms. Gigi

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh Gigi look at you - how adorable. Happy happy birthday.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OMD!!!! Gigi is just to cute for words! Happy Birthday sweet little one


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gigi you're such a doll!!

Lynda, it was so fun to meet Gigi at nationals this year. Soooo adorable! Hope the birthday was full of love, fun and kisses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Gigi! You are so beautiful!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy 3rd Birthday, precious Gigi! i literally gasped in response to her cuteness! Hugs to you and your crew, Lynda


----------

